# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  At-ukuş bil federasyonu

## anau2

BÜYÜK ARAŞTIRMACI VE TARİHÇİ KÂZIM MİRŞAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 



AT-UKUŞ BİL FEDERASYONU 

BİR OY BİL federasyonu, M.Ö.1517de AT-UKUŞ BİL adıyla yeniden yapılandı. Bir adı da AT OY BİLdir... Yeni federasyon varlığını M.Ö.879 yılına kadar sürdürdü. Bu dönemde de ISUB-URA BİL adında ve yapısında da değişiklikler oldu. Önce AT UKUS YÜZ oldu, sonra ISUB URUŞU TUTUK, OK-OGİS AT UÇUK ve nihayet ISUB URA UÇ oldu. Daha sonra da bir başka TÜRK boyu olan İSKİTLER tarafından yıkıldı. (M.Ö.516) 

İSKİTLER, KARADENİZin kuzeyinde (UKRAYNA) OK-UŞUY adında bir devlet kurmuş, oralardan aşağıya inmişlerdi. 

Bu bilgiler bir asker ve tarih yazarı olan ÖNRE-BİNBAŞInın taşa vurdurtmuş olduğu ISUB-URA BİLGE ÖKÜLÜ ÇUR EB-EDİZİ başlıklı BİTİG TAŞtan (taşa yazılmış belge) alınmadır. Yazının başlığı ISUB-URA BİLin ÇURunun (hükümdarının) Başarıları demektir. 

Bu BİTİG TAŞ, MOĞOLİSTANda İKİ-HUŞOTda bulunmuş ve KOTWICZ tarafından 1928de yayınlanmıştır. 

İSKİTLERe yenilen ISUB-URALILAR, daha sonra KAFKASLARa çekilmişler, İSKİT ana devletiyle DEŞT-İ KIPÇAK konfederasyonunu oluşturmuşlardır. Bu konfederasyon çeşitli şekillerde varlığını CENGİZ HAN zamanına kadar sürdürmüştür. (M.S.1236) Son parçası KAZAN HANLIĞI 1556da Çarlık Rusyası tarafından yıkılmıştır. 

AT-UKUŞ BİL konfederasyonunun başkenti AT OĞI BOLIKtır. Bu konfederasyonu oluşturan devletler 
ise şunlardı: 

- URALLARda ÖKÜGİMİN YIŞ Devleti, 

- KARADENİZin kuzeyinde OK-UŞUY Devleti (İSKİTLER), 

- KIRIMda ÖG-ÖDÜS Devleti, 

- HARZEMde TATAR BİRİLE OK-AT Devleti 

- KAFKASLAR ve DOĞU ANADOLUda ISUB URA BİL Devleti 

- AT OMİG İDUK BAŞ ÖKİ Devleti ((ARTARHAN Hanlığı) 

Federasyonun toprakları SELÂNİK KÖRFEZİnden başlayıp MAKEDONYA, BALKANLAR, TUNA KIYILARI, AVRASYA , ORTA ASYA, ÜST ASYA, MANÇURYA, KORE ve KUZEY ÇİNi kapsıyordu. . DOĞU ANADOLU, HAZAR BÖLGESİ ve TİBET te federasyona dahildi. 

Bu kadar büyük bir sahada UÇ DEVLETLER de olsa, bir süre sonra yeni bir yapılanma ihtiyacı duyulmuş, ve TÜRÜK BİL FEDERASYONU doğmuştur. (M.Ö.879)

----------

